# What is the best printer for heat transfer?



## IMPAPP (Mar 1, 2017)

What is the best printer for heat transfers? And what kind of transfers have the best washability?


----------



## Kreative Press (Feb 27, 2017)

I like the Roland BN20, but it really depends on how much you want to spend on a printer as to what type of transfers you are wanting to use...


----------

